# Maine



## Glynda (May 31, 2009)

We're renting a cottage on Bass Harbor on Mt Desert Island in Maine the end of June for a week.  We've rented it before but it's been ten years.  We loved Thurston's lobster pound and having grown up with a summer home out of Ellsworth on the bay across from Bar Harbor, I know about Acadia National Park, Bar Harbor, whale watching, the fast boat to Nova Scotia and so forth but just wondered if anyone has any other ideas for us for things to do, scenic drives and good places to eat!

I'd like to go clam digging but haven't the equipment, am flying in and out and have fogotten where/how we used to do it when I was a kid.  Wish I could hire someone to take us who could provide the equipment and know how.  I'd like to go out on a real working lobster boat and observe but know that real Maine loberstermen are a tight knit and very closed community.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Werner (May 31, 2009)

Scenic Drive - Schoodic Peninsula, the next peninsula east of Mt Desert Island has a section of Acadia National Park (the green section at the tip) and is a very scenic drive down the peninsula and around the point.  

Back to the west, in Stonington on Deer Isle, Old Quarry Ocean Adventures runs lobster boat tours.  When we did took the tour several years ago they hauled up a few lobster pots to show how its done.  That may be as close as you can get to lobstering without knowing someone in the business.

If you are into kayaking you can also rent kayaks from them.  The islands of the Deer Isle Archipeligo are spectacular.

You can also take the Ilse au Haut ferry from Stonington and bike around the island.  Most of the island is also part of Acadia National Park.  Say hello to Linda Greenlaw as you go by (Perfect Storm fisherman/skipper and mystery writer)


----------



## Glynda (May 31, 2009)

Werner said:


> Scenic Drive - Schoodic Peninsula, the next peninsula east of Mt Desert Island has a section of Acadia National Park (the green section at the tip) and is a very scenic drive down the peninsula and around the point.
> 
> Back to the west, in Stonington on Deer Isle, Old Quarry Ocean Adventures runs lobster boat tours.  When we did took the tour several years ago they hauled up a few lobster pots to show how its done.  That may be as close as you can get to lobstering without knowing someone in the business.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  I don't recall having gone to Schoodic Peninsula before but have been to Deer Isle and enjoyed the drive.


----------



## grest (May 31, 2009)

I used to love to go clam digging in Maine as a kid.  Unfortunately, it now requires a license, a hard to get license, in most places.
Connie


----------



## Kenrabs (May 31, 2009)

I also recommend the  Schoodic Peninsula drive.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (May 31, 2009)

For Bar Harbor, I would recommend a tour on the Lulu lobster boat: http://www.lululobsterboat.com/  . Cpt John is very knowledgable about lobsters and very entertaining. 

Also, how about a carriage ride in Acadia National Park. We've done the Cobblestone Bridge tour and the Day Mountain Summit tour at sunset. Both are excellent but we froze on the summit tour in late June: http://www.acadiamagic.com/wildwood-stables.html

Make sure you include a stop at the Jordon Pond Restaurant for afternoon tea with very delicious popovers and jam: http://www.jordanpond.com/

We'll be staying at the Harbor Ridge Resort, Southwest Harbor the last full week in June  .


SBtS


----------



## tonyg (May 31, 2009)

I'll second Sailbad's Jordan Pond House suggestion and you might walk around the pond to work up an appetite. Try the Tan Turtle in Northeast Harbor - they have an extensive menu for lunch and dinner. For some souvenirs or crafts stop at Ravenswood in Bass Harbor and say hello to Ann and Joe from Tony and Sally.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (May 31, 2009)

tonyg -

The Tan Turtle was destroyed by a fire 1/24/09  - http://www.bangordailynews.com/detail/97957.html


SBtS


----------



## Glynda (Jun 1, 2009)

*Hmmm....*



grest said:


> I used to love to go clam digging in Maine as a kid.  Unfortunately, it now requires a license, a hard to get license, in most places.
> Connie



So individuals can't dig their own clams any more without a license?


----------



## Glynda (Jun 1, 2009)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> For Bar Harbor, I would recommend a tour on the Lulu lobster boat: http://www.lululobsterboat.com/  . Cpt John is very knowledgable about lobsters and very entertaining.
> 
> Also, how about a carriage ride in Acadia National Park. We've done the Cobblestone Bridge tour and the Day Mountain Summit tour at sunset. Both are excellent but we froze on the summit tour in late June: http://www.acadiamagic.com/wildwood-stables.html
> 
> ...



I'd love to own a good week at Harbor Ridge!  We're going for the week of June 20.

Never tried the carriage rides but have been to Jordon Pond! Thanks!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 1, 2009)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> tonyg -
> 
> The Tan Turtle was destroyed by a fire 1/24/09  - http://www.bangordailynews.com/detail/97957.html
> 
> ...



That's interesting.  I wonder if it's been rebuilt yet?  I see that the owner opened a restaurant in Ft Myers, Florida which is my childhood home town and where my mother still lives.  

In the late 1930's, my parents and a group of their friends from Ft Myers bought summer homes at Lamoine Point/Beach just out of Ellsworth planning to summer in Maine. My parents bought an old inn and planned to operate it in the summers but only did so a few years.  Later, they didn't go back for eight years and apparently the caretaker my parents hired to watch the place stole everything out of it he wanted and took off and we found it with most of the downstairs windows broken out, mattresses dragged down to the first floor and what hadn't been hauled off (like marble tops to large chests and tables) was on the floor broken.  We saw our rockers on a porch down the street. 

OMG, I just googled it and it's a rental now!   http://www.shoreacresmaine.com/lodge.html

I had no idea or I might have rented it as we're taking my mother with us!  My daddy built the small cottage that they are renting.


----------



## lscott (Jun 1, 2009)

*Ogunquit in October?*

Since we're talking about Maine, we are trading to the Inn/Falls at Ogunquit the week of Oct 16th.  What are the chances of reasonably good weather then?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 1, 2009)

Glynda wrote:  _.....That's interesting. I wonder if it's been rebuilt yet?..._ 

In reference to the Tan Turtle being destroyed by fire. I didn't know but did a Google and could only come up with this article: http://mdislander.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9056&Itemid=36
but nothing since. In summary, the owner wanted to rebuild after the insurance was settled. The article had a date of 3/6/09.
.........................................

Glynda also wrote: _.........I'd love to own a good week at Harbor Ridge! ...._

Which gives me the another opportunity to show the panorama from my MBR balcony at HR:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/49389593/original

...................................

I have another to do for you: visit the Seal Cove Auto Museum. It is on Rte 102 north from Bass Harbor. 
http://www.sealcoveautomuseum.org/

....................................

We will be checking in to HR on 6/21, Sunday to Sunday. When we were shopping (for a timeshare) we visited HR on a Sunday and walked into an open unit that had not been cleaned  . After that, we knew what out next buy would be. HR is close to Bass Harbor.



SBtS


----------



## tonyg (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a shame about the Tan Turtle- glad we didn't get around to driving out there on our recent trip. I tried to find that Seal Cove Auto Museum a couple of years ago without any luck.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 2, 2009)

Iscott wrote & asked: _….. we are trading to the Inn/Falls at Ogunquit the week of Oct 16th. What are the chances of reasonably good weather then?….._

I think your chances are good. The weather will be cool but the days will be sunny. Certainly not beach weather but a time to enjoy a New England fall

I’ve looked at the fall foliage interactive map provided by Yankee Magazine (New England’s magazine) ( http://www.yankeefoliage.com/peakmap/ ) and it looks like you may hit the peak foliage along coastal Maine. If fall is a little late you may see peak foliage in the interior. The magazine also provides directions for foliage tours in New England: http://www.yankeefoliage.com/drives/

Also, make sure to set aside a day to drive to the LL Bean main store in Freeport Me. http://www.llbean.com/

Enjoy New England; it can be beautiful in October.



SBtS


----------



## Glynda (Jun 4, 2009)

*SW Harbor*



SailBadtheSinner said:


> Glynda wrote:  _.....That's interesting. I wonder if it's been rebuilt yet?..._
> 
> In reference to the Tan Turtle being destroyed by fire. I didn't know but did a Google and could only come up with this article: http://mdislander.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9056&Itemid=36
> but nothing since. In summary, the owner wanted to rebuild after the insurance was settled. The article had a date of 3/6/09.
> ...



We rode through SW Harbor to and from the cottage we rent and I saw the timeshare.  Would love to own a summer month.

I'm excited because the owner of our old house on Lamoine Point is going to let us go through it.  My 87 year old mother hasn't been in it since she sold it in the 60's.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 4, 2009)

*Tan Tutle update*

As I mentioned in my earlier post, the owner wants to rebuild, but the rebuild has not started yet. I would not plan on eating there this summer   , but am looking forward to a visit in 2010  .

This information comes from a resident in the Bar Harbor area who is a member on another forum I belong to.


SBtS


----------



## grest (Jun 5, 2009)

Glynda said:


> So individuals can't dig their own clams any more without a license?



You'll have to check the local laws, but this is certainly the case in many areas.
Connie


----------

